
Show HN: [Book Launch] 7 Secret Strategies to Launch Successful Startups - nanospeck
https://www.amazon.com/Secret-Strategies-Launch-Successful-Startups/dp/1520228597
======
nanospeck
Sharing it because this is my fist ever book just released 2 days ago.

